# NEW to TRAINS...



## BenBru (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello Gents,

I just recently got a hold of my Grandfather/Father's collection of HO scale trains. It has a ton of stuff from Proto 2000 Series locomotives, Rivarossi trains... seems to be a ton of Milwaukee Road, and a bunch of Virginia & Truckee sets. Mixed in with some other Burlington Northern trains, New York Central, and some other random pieces. 

I'm really not looking to keep all of these... I have no room to make a setup and am looking for some information on value, and maybe a good place to sell them...

I'm located on the coast in NH so if anyone knows of a good train store that might be interested in buying my little collection that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

go to a swap meet they might go crazy for a good priced proto 2000


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure about a shop along the coast ... T-Man might know.

A bit of a stretch, but there's a shop specializing in HO in Wolfeboro on the eastern side of Lake Winni ...

http://www.wolfeboroonline.com/cham.../attractions/klicketyklack-railroad/details/

Cheers,

TJ


----------

